#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Configurações e Licença Full para Juniper MX5, MX80, etc

## ederamboni

Que tiver interesse em upgrade no Juniper linha MX, trabalho em parceria com uma empresa importadora e temos licença FULL com preço acessivel. 

skype [email protected].

Upgrade, licença, configurações, PPPoE, IPv6, Roteamento dinamico, statico, correções e afins.

Att

----------

